# Aquaworx lights



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

I think this is a new venture from the people at UNS/Buceplant. Very affordable lights that look good and decent spectrum for the price.










Aqua Worx - Aqua Worx Aquarium

The 60cm Orion is $99. They are advertised as high light so they recommend a dimmer for shorter tanks but any 12v inline dimmer will do the trick it seems.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Interesting. More and more budget minded options seem to be popping up every day.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

That spectrogram makes zero sense AFAICT..Certainly not one of an 8000K light..


----------



## Borgey401 (Dec 3, 2018)

gus6464 said:


> I think this is a new venture from the people at UNS/Buceplant. Very affordable lights that look good and decent spectrum for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just went on the site and didn’t find anything about pricing or availability. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Borgey401 said:


> I just went on the site and didn’t find anything about pricing or availability.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://buceplant.com/pages/search-results-page?q=aqua+worx

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------

